# Sick pea puffer :( - anyone have prazipro??



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi all

I think my pea puffer has internal parasites. I've read that it's quite common for them since many are wild caught. His abdomen looks sucked in and he's starting to get really weak, sort of half swimming half drifting and floating around. I feed him snails and frozen blood worms. He is still going after his food, so that's good, but he isn't as piggish as usual. The bump in his belly after feeding also disappears pretty rapidly. I've had him since November, and have only noticed a change in his behaviour the last couple of days. 

Some information on the tank: he's in a medium planted 3 gallon (I know it's a bit small, will upgrade when I can). I do 30% water changes once a week. Ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates <5. 

Another thing to note is I accidentally fed him a blood worm that was pretty long a couple days ago and it was stuck in his throat/mouth for a while. There wasn't enough hanging out of his mouth for me to try and pull it out. Could that be a factor in what's going on?

If it's internal parasites, does anybody in or near Vancouver have prazipro?? Or know where I can find some? Or is there anything else that would help with internal parasites for pea puffers? I'm hoping to get some ASAP... I've become quite attached to Pete. 

I appreciate any help anyone can give me. 

Thank you! 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

I also forgot to mention he's gotten really skinny. I can't manage to get a good picture because he keeps moving around. Here's the best I got:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I have it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

The weird thing is is snails
Are hosts for parasites . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

From my experience, when they are visibly skinny and stop eating, it's a little too late  Once they are wasted it's hard to recover. It seems like yours has a chance because he still has an appetite.

I have a bottle of prazipro that I can share with you. I live in Richmond and work downtown.


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

aprilsaquarium said:


> The weird thing is is snails
> Are hosts for parasites .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm that's interesting. So should I avoid feeding snails and just do blood worms? Or is it just one of those inevitable things that will happen from time to time.

I can't make it out to burnaby until Saturday at the earliest, so if I can't get any prazipro before then I'll be sure to stop by this weekend!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

wslam said:


> From my experience, when they are visibly skinny and stop eating, it's a little too late  Once they are wasted it's hard to recover. It seems like yours has a chance because he still has an appetite.
> 
> I have a bottle of prazipro that I can share with you. I live in Richmond and work downtown.


Thanks for your input. It's so sad to see them skinny  
I also work in downtown - sending you a pm!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Just to update everyone - I got some prazipro and dosed last night. Pete's gone pretty downhill in the last 48 hours and isn't at all interested in eating anymore . We'll see if the prazipro helps, but i think it might be too late. 

Another thing to note is that I saw him poop yesterday and it was solid and brown/black. I've read it would be white and stringy if it were parasites... so maybe it's something else?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

You could try metro if he eats and spits out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Pete did not make it. Thanks for all your help everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

